# Sensitive tummy - need training treat ideas



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow ... we had a rough night last night. I had used Zukes Mini Naturals yesterday during training and grooming ... and Poppy was up until almost 1:15 this morning with an upset tummy. He finally pooh'd and peed and we were able to go to bed ... but I am exhausted today. :mellow:

I have tried several of the NB treats, and those gave him runny poohs. He seems to have a sensitive tummy, and now I'm not sure what to try. I can use no-salt canned green beans, as he loves those ... but how much of that can I feed him? They're soft, and he can go through a bunch just while I brush him.

In between trying various treats, I have just been using his Orijen 6 Fish food as treats, but I'm looking for something tastier that will grab his attention more than his food does.

Is there another kind of treat I should try? Or, should I just stick with green beans?

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i use zukes mini naturals too , so im no help , i want something really yummy n tasty to see ifi motivate him to walk outdoors.  

so of course looking forward to everyones responses .


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you tried plain boiled white meat chicken (no skin) broken up into tiny bits? You can mix it with some beans and peas for a variety pack.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How about some baked fish cut into tiny pieces since his food is fish based?


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jmm said:


> Have you tried plain boiled white meat chicken (no skin) broken up into tiny bits? You can mix it with some beans and peas for a variety pack.


I'll give that a try JMM. I'm going to the grocery today before the rain hits, so I'll get the chicken and peas and try that.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I second what Jackie said: bits of chicken breast.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My Mimi is not "food driven" at all but she will go anywhere or do anything for a squeaky toy. Well, maybe not everything........but it sure helps that something motivates her to give me her attention. remember rewards can be praise , baby talk or squeaks, they don't have to be food.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Naw Cat ... while Poppy loves his toys, he is very food driven when it comes to training.

I'm going to pick up a chicken breast and a piece of fish, along with the beans and peas and see how that goes.

Today I feeding him very little, as I am hoping his tummy calms down and we can all get some sleep tonight. Last night was just like being a new mom to a sick baby. I felt helpless, but didn't know what to do to calm his belly. :mellow:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee loves liver treats. Cheerios are good to use as treats especially for those with a sensitive tummy.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Deborah said:


> Rylee loves liver treats. Cheerios are good to use as treats especially for those with a sensitive tummy.


Shoot, I forgot I bought some organic cheerios when I was at the health mart.

What kind of liver treats? I know my breeder fed them liver, as she said her dogs all go nuts for it, but I am not cooking any liver!! I can not stand the idea of my house smelling like liver. :blink: I don't know if she used real liver or what.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

On the advice of the trainer at Leila's puppy class, I got some stuff from Petco called 'VitaKitty Chicken Breast". It's actually for cats, but the pieces are nice and small and it has no hormones, no antibiotics, no fillers, no byproducts. It's just chicken breast. I found that easier than boiling up chicken to have on hand in the fridge at any given time. Plus, Leila seems to like it a lot, and she hasn't like anything else (including the Zukes and NB training tips). 

As for the liver, i've seen some freeze-dried liver treats at Petco, too, but haven't tried them myself.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How many Zuke's did he end up eating do you think??

If mine get more than 2-3 whole ones they sometimes get upset stomaches. I break each treat into 4 pieces and they are still plenty big for them to enjoy.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Shoot, I forgot I bought some organic cheerios when I was at the health mart.
> 
> What kind of liver treats? I know my breeder fed them liver, as she said her dogs all go nuts for it, but I am not cooking any liver!! I can not stand the idea of my house smelling like liver. :blink: I don't know if she used real liver or what.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


I buy Merrick Lamb Liver Treats Rylee's favorite, They come in Training Pieces but I break the pieces into smaller ones.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax has a pretty sensitive stomach. I notice if I give him anything with fillers he usually has problems. Here's a list of the treats I feed him. I'm careful with the Mini Naturals and if I give him the Natural Balance food roll I'm careful as well. 

Stella & Chewy's - I use the Freeze Dried Patties, and their treats: Carnivore Crunch and Carnivore Kisses. All organic, all natural.
My dogs LOVE these! They eat S&C's for their food as well.

Wild Side Salmon treats
Real Meat treats 
Z Fillets
Mini Naturals 
Chicken Nibs from Primal
Pure Bites - Freeze Dried Chicken/Cheese/Liver
Natural Balance food roll

Also with liver you want to only give it in small quantities. I mix it all up into one bag so he gets a mixture of 2/3 of those in one training session.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so off topic how many zukes mini treats is too much in one day ?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> so off topic how many zukes mini treats is too much in one day ?


It depends on the dog, I guess. Like I said a few posts earlier, if mine get more than 3-4 full treats per day, they sometimes don't feel well. I break each treat into 4 tiny pieces which is just enough for them to get a taste without having to chew (which is what training treats should be anyway -- they shouldn't have to stop to chew their reward).

I don't give treats daily, either. I only use treats for special training sessions. If you're worried about how many treats they're eating, you can also use things like plain organic yogurt (just give them a dab on your finger to lick off) or peanut butter.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ours go crazy for Wellness Pure Rewards Jerky (For Dogs - Treats) I cut the squares that come in the bag into quarters since I am using them as training treats and don't want them to get too much at one time

Hope your baby is feeling better


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo ok , at the beginning when i started potty taining , actually when i got him he was pretty much trained but we would give one treat for every pee or potty , we have stopped that , even though he never showed any tummy problems.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> How many Zuke's did he end up eating do you think??
> 
> If mine get more than 2-3 whole ones they sometimes get upset stomaches. I break each treat into 4 pieces and they are still plenty big for them to enjoy.


Ummm ... errrr .... 10? 15? 20? :blink:

I honestly have no idea ... I just fed them throughout the day when we did grooming and training. God, I am such a horrible Mom! I'm so used to large breed doGs and you can feed them anything.

I'll make sure to cut them up into 4's from now on, and feed no more than 3 at a time. :blush:

HUGz! Jules


----------

